

Maximum Bandwidth via FedEx - brickmort
http://alexjerez.net/maximum-bandwidth-via-fedex/

======
akinder
Ugh, is there any way to only get the HN FrontPage via Feedly? Tired of this
shit clogging my feed

------
ASneakyFox
the word analog does not mean "not on a computer". It is also not the opposite
of digital.

~~~
shervinafshar
A truck full of MicroSD card is still considered carrying digital data.
Additionally the context of this sentence (which if I recall correctly is from
the first chapter of Computer Networks books) is understanding the concept of
bandwidth for a beginner in internetworks.

